# R.I.P. Anja | + 24.12.2009



## 0Libby0 (Sep 28, 2010)

My "little" Pony. You have no idea how much I miss you. I knew you your whole, short life; 7 great years! I still can't believe this happened. The last time I saw you, you were galopping over the meadows, full of joy and everything seems to be ok.
But the next day, you were lying in the gras - dead. 
It was a shock for all of us. 
We still miss you and we will always miss you. Because you were the best pony! My _perfect_ pony! I will never forget you and our great time together.


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

this is so sad  RIP, sorry that happened.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

O wow my deepest symapthys do you mind me asking what caused it


----------



## 0Libby0 (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you, both of you!

We still don't know what caused it. 
She was completely healthy and fit. 
When we found her dead, she was bleeding out of eyes and nostrils. We assume something like a apoplectic stroke.

It's one of the most horrible things, to find your beloved horse lying dead in the gras. From one day to another.


----------



## rosiesmum (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm really sorry  R.I.P
My friend found her horse like that :/


----------



## IcelandicHorseLuver (Oct 11, 2010)

oh my god! 
im so sorry for you and your horse :'(


----------

